# Infertility / ivf burnout?



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Me again!  I was just wondering if anyone has got to a point in their journey where it all catches up and you need time out?  Just pondering really as I've been feeling unwell for about 5 weeks (sore throat/glands, lots of headaches, no energy etc) and I've been trying to keep going as I'm doing an intensive uni course.  In the last 2 weeks, following a stressful assignment I've got no energy at all and have been hardly able to walk down the road as I feel like I've used all my reserves.

Thinks have been so full on as my course is relentless, I've been through 2 rounds of icsi and a miscarriage in the last year and I'm building up for next treatment soon and also planning our October wedding.  I wonder if it's just all caught up a bit and my body is telling me I need to rest or have time out!  I think if I was working I'd probably have got my doctor to sign me off for a couple of weeks to recuperate and try and get some balance back.  Instead, I'm starting another placement next week and doing treatment very soon.  I just wondered if any of you have ever got to a point where you feel you need space from everything?  I don't think my partner really gets it as he thinks I need to just keep going and not worry about things!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

My course is meant to finish in July but I feel like I can't really put off treatment until then as I'll be nearly 41 by then.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Magic pillow   Sorry you're feeling burnt out at the moment. I feel similar as I'm doing a course, working full time and got other stuff going on, on top of a recent miscarriage and planning my last egg collection abroad!   

In my case I've decided to wait to have a bit of time out/recover after my EC, as there's then no rush for the FET transfer and my DH can only come with me for the EC in March due to starting a business after that. I totally understand how you feel and it's only human. You probably would benefit from time out if you can do that or make things easier for yourself in any way. Men don't always understand the sheer physical upheaval & exhaustion ivf can have on the body & mind! So you've got to be responsible for yourself & look after yourself   Can you give yourself any days off to do nice things just for you?

It's lovely that you've got your wedding to plan for, that will be something to look forward to   In the meantime I hope things get more manageable for you or you're able to make any changes that you need xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Strawberry, that's tough.  Thanks for the advice.  I've decided to completely cut sugar out from my diet as I'd already ditched caffeine but this has made me think I really need to take care now!  I'm so exhausted.  Went to tesco this morning which I found exhausting and then slept for 2 hours when we got back.  Maybe it's a bit of post viral fatigue.  I think I'll need to start my placement on Monday but I'll just have to see how the week goes.  No energy at all!
Hope you get on ok with everything.  Sounds like you have loads going on too! xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry you are having such a tough time magicpillow. Studying and treatment is hard. I always find this time of year exhausting too. I don't know whether it's worth checking out how you're doing with your GP? I've just found out I'm massively deficient in vitamin D (many people in the UK are short on vit D) which can have a big impact on tiredness. Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh - I had this too.  After my natural miscarriage last September I essentially had the wackiest immune system until about Xmas time.  We went to Barcelona with cleaner air, warmth and sunshine and it helped heaps!!


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi MagicPillow, sending hugs. May I ask what your GP suggested? Can you be signed off from uni? Is that possible. 

Do you have friends, family or bridesmaids that can help with the wedding side of things? I got married last year and also did two rounds of IVF. It was a nice distraction but the year was an emotional rollercoaster. I found a wedding ******** group called 'LoveMyDress' really helpful as all the brides share advice and questions. 

We also paid for a weekly cleaner, and for food deliveries and I tried to limit life admin when times were stressful too. It was tough with paying for the wedding and treatment but it helped and freed up my time. 

Do take care. Ultimately you and your health is the most important thing, everything else can be paused xxxxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Ah thank so much Rio, Teeinparis and bobo66. 

Funnily enough Rio I was talking to my counsellor today about feeling totally overwhelmed with everything and thinking about time out from uni / placement if I really can't cope.  Baby has to come first as I'll be 41 in the summer so I'm very time limited.    I think I'll see how the next week or so goes and then decide if I think I need time out.  So much going on!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice bits too all of you.  Wise words! xxx


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi magicpillow..

Bless you - that sounds yucky! I do think your body tells you if you've been doing too much and I think your body is definitely telling you something....

IVF consumes so much of your life - you really need to be as physically and mentally as strong as you can be. If you are already feeling low or wiped - id ask myself this:

If I do IVF feeling like I do today am i giving myself the best chance of success? If the answer is no - either delay the treatment (i get the age thing but a couple of months wont change anything) or change the things that are impacting on you and making you feel wiped - and give your body chance to heel and then focus on treatment.

Just from personal experience - I was due to be in Athens right now having my 4th round of IVF. Just 2 weeks after my hystersocopy I was all set to start stimming when we found out my dad as Alzheimers. This wasnt a suprise - but still my body told me all I needed to know. I was exhausted - mentally and physically. So I just felt that having treatment while I felt like that would be a waste of money.  
I contacted Peny to tell her the news and she said  "I would too prefer if you were as much committed to the treatment as possible and above all as comfortable and less stressed as possible" So they know that to have the best chances of success you need to be in a good place... 

coping with infertility makes us ladies strong - but I think sometimes we forget the physical and emotional turmoil it puts us through and we try to do too much...

My advice is simple - be kind to yourself and dont try and take on too much...

L x


----------

